
SQL Server on Linux - dstaheli
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/sql-server-on-linux.aspx
======
autotune
Why would you want SQL Server on Linux in the first place? Are there enough
use cases out there for mixed environments where such an admin would want to
move this over to Linux vs keeping things homogeneous? Would a Linux
Administrator really want to manage this versus MySQL or PostgreSQL?

~~~
breakingcups
I prefer SQL Server for its ease of administration, I hope that transfers well
to Linux. The management tools Microsoft has made (still Windows-only) are
unparalleled in my opinion.

I use Postgres and like Postgres too.

A use case that immediately pops into my mind (Although not necessarily
beneficial for Microsoft) is companies wanting to save costs on Windows
licenses.

Spinning up a new SQL Server instance becomes a lot easier if you can do it in
a dockerified way, without license hassles (provided they still support the
free SQL Server Express on Linux).

